# A Few Pics Of The Past Season



## YUKON 659 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just wanted to share a few hunting/trapping pictures of the past hunting/trapping season.

Jeff

My son's bow kill...It weighed 188 lbs.


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jan 21, 2006)

Future son in law's shotgun kill...121 lbs...Ithink!!!


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jan 21, 2006)

Kurt's first trapped coyote...


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another of the coyote...it weighed 39 lbs.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Jan 21, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 21, 2006)

Way to go. Keep after them coyotes.


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 21, 2006)

Barkey have you ever hunted coyotes with a dog?
I did this last week what a blast seems to be a upcoming sport around hear.
They guys i hunted with used beagles they claimed they had harvested 70 already this season.


----------



## bwalker (Jan 21, 2006)

Many people up here run coyotes and bobcats with dogs. Usually the same hounds that the run bears with. Walkers, Redbones, Blue Tics, etc.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Barky....Is that the bar you live over?


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 21, 2006)

I bumped into a guy several years back that ran coyote dogs around here. He had two different types. One dog would run around trying to find the coyote and would chase it for a while. The handler would drive around the section trying to close in on the coyote and then let loose greyhounds to finish the job.


----------

